
Hilma af Klint: Painting the Beyond - ohaikbai
https://www.nybooks.com/articles/2019/04/04/hilma-af-klint-painting-beyond/
======
amacbride
The show at the Guggenheim was great; I would highly recommend it if you're
near Manhattan. I particularly enjoyed her late watercolors.

